# Deere restoration web site



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I found this link to a fellow's restoration of a Deere Model B tractor describing step by step his progress and adventures. It is very informative and full of pictures. Here is the link:

http://www.terrystoy.com/JD-B/index.htm


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats a good site Joe they keep you updated month by month.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I enjoyed reading it a lot. It kinda stops sometime in 2003, when he was mostly finished. I especially liked one of his early logs, where he buys a couple of cans of Deere green spray paint and he is all enthusiastic about the restore, like 2 cans will do the whole tractor. Later you read that he is buying paint in bulk I posted it because he has a lot of great photos that would help anyone doing a similar restore. Most of the links on his site are worth looking at too, as they are very informative.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice site, anyone else have some? I love looking at them type of sites!
Ryan


----------

